# Action Park, Oct '17



## lawrence89 (Oct 29, 2017)

This is the third place on my recent adventure around Essex.

I've been meaning to check this place out for awhile now and I was definitely not disappointed! I was pretty unsure If it was actually shut down or closed but lucky enough if was shut and we even got permission from someone who worked to look around. 

Hope you enjoy! 

Follow me on Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/lawrencep89/


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 29, 2017)

Some interesting pieces of derelict vehicles there. My favourite is the Ice Cream van.


----------



## Malenis (Oct 30, 2017)

Nice report, thanks. 
Not too far from me  Such a shame they lost their battle to keep it open!


----------



## banshee (Oct 30, 2017)

nice plate on the xr4i  plenty of nice spares i'd say


----------



## HiddenScotsman (Jan 23, 2018)

Wow nice &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Malenis (Jan 24, 2018)

Reopening is apparently on the cards.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 21, 2018)

Yeah gota love that 666 plate


----------

